# Bottled honey with floating sediment.



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

So I went downstairs this morning to grab some honey I bottled this summer for my daughter to give to her teachers at school. All but one or two of the bottles have a nice layer of light brown solids across the top (which I presume to be pollen.) Opened a few of them up and the honey smells fresh without any evidence of fermentation. When I first put it away the honey was very dark so I am assuming the pollen has just cleared over time and moved to the surface. I personally don't mind it but to the non-honey person it looks less than desirable. I'm presently trying to gravity filter a few bottles though my 200 micron strainer but it isn't moving too quickly. I have the bucket sitting near a heat source hoping it might help to warm it up a bit. Any other recommendations on how to get things moving through the strainer?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just put a sticker on it that says Raw Honey, Unfiltered, Unheated.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's wax, not pollen. Pollen is too small to see. Could be some propolis too. Do like cg3 said or lay a piece of saran wrap across the top of the honey and when you pull it off most of the stuff will come w/ it. Then take a spoon and remove the rest of it.

Get a better strainer. Nylon stocking or wedding veil material. New stockings by the way.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. Never thought about it being wax. Are nylon stockings finer than 200 microns?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Sediment: "matter that settles to the* bottom of a liquid*; dregs"

Rocks and dirt usually drop out. Wax and wood floats. My guess is that all you have is just a case itsy-bitsy pieces of cappings that made it through or around your sieve!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ambassador said:


> Thanks guys. Never thought about it being wax. Are nylon stockings finer than 200 microns?


I don't know. It does the job.


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

Before I started buying local honey, I would by raw creamed honey from the grocery store. I believe it was Weebee Honey. I always loved eating the thin layer of wax at the top.

ETA - It always gave me a little tickle/tingle in the back of my throat.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

chr157y said:


> ETA


"ETA"? Estimated Time of Arrival?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

or Edited To Add ... 

---------
_ETA _ OK, I admit that I did not know that meaning either. But when I did a search, I found this:
http://www.internetslang.com/ETA-meaning-definition.asp


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, never heard that one.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Its flotsam, Mark; all natural and good for you! It'll put hair in your scat like a wolf! 

I noticed some the other day in a 5 gal. pail of honey that was through the fine filter in early Sept. Just a light skim, probably a mix of wax, pollen and entrained air.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do tell.  I've never seen the stuff.


----------



## sterling (Nov 14, 2013)

Ambassador said:


> Thanks guys. Never thought about it being wax. Are nylon stockings finer than 200 microns?


Depends on who's wearing em.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

A piece of paper towel laid gently on top when the honey is warmed will lift the wax/propolis goody off the top if you are worried about it. I kinda like it on my toast.


----------

